# This is a 1970's Sitcom I never had a chance to watch and hopefully one day I can see it



## fbj (Aug 14, 2016)

CHICO AND THE MAN........1974

It's not on DVD, it's not on Cable, it's not on Digital TV, or on Youtube

Damm, I want to sample this show so bad and want to see what made it a hit


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 14, 2016)

Chico ends up dying...


----------



## Howey (Aug 14, 2016)

So does the Man.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 14, 2016)

Howey said:


> So does the Man.


Even the dog gets it...


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2016)

Mediocre at best.


----------



## jillian (Aug 14, 2016)

fbj said:


> CHICO AND THE MAN........1974
> 
> It's not on DVD, it's not on Cable, it's not on Digital TV, or on Youtube
> 
> Damm, I want to sample this show so bad and want to see what made it a hit


Chico and the Man: TV Favorites (1974) for Rent on DVD  - DVD Netflix


----------



## fbj (Aug 14, 2016)

jillian said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > CHICO AND THE MAN........1974
> ...




That shit does me no good,  I need full seasons


----------



## fbj (Aug 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Mediocre at best.



u probably loved All in the family


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2016)

fbj said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Mediocre at best.
> ...


Sucked.
A funny moment here and there.


----------



## fbj (Aug 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




Sounds like you didn't like nothing


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 14, 2016)

Freddie Prinze and some old guy that was kind of like Bernie Sanders. It was funny I watched it. There were better ones I like the Jeffersons better.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 14, 2016)

fbj said:


> CHICO AND THE MAN........1974
> 
> It's not on DVD, it's not on Cable, it's not on Digital TV, or on Youtube
> 
> Damm, I want to sample this show so bad and want to see what made it a hit




I watched it all the time as a kid. The old man that owned the garage (Jack Albertson) was the perfect guy to play that role and Freddie Prinze was the perfect comic foil to the crotchety old man that did have a soft side to him. It was a really great show.


----------



## jillian (Aug 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



they were making fun of you, huh?


----------



## fbj (Aug 14, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > CHICO AND THE MAN........1974
> ...




I remember thinking it was a Sanford and Son copy


----------



## fbj (Aug 14, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> Freddie Prinze and some old guy that was kind of like Bernie Sanders. It was funny I watched it. There were better ones I like the Jeffersons better.




Better ones?   Minority Shows?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 14, 2016)

One trick pony

Freddy Prinze and Jack Albertson had good chemistry at first but the same old bits got tiresome


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 14, 2016)

Oh yeah! The Jeffersons was a spinoff of All In The Family where George Jefferson moves out of the old neighborhood where Archie Bunker lives. His dry cleaning business does well enough that he moves his family to the "Deluxe apartment in the sky". That's where that song comes from "Movin On Up". Anyway here is a link to a Chico and The Man show I found


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 14, 2016)

fbj said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Mediocre at best.
> ...




The best of the best...my favorite episode to this day was when Sammy Davis Jr was on it.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 14, 2016)

fbj said:


> CHICO AND THE MAN........1974
> 
> It's not on DVD, it's not on Cable, it's not on Digital TV, or on Youtube
> 
> Damm, I want to sample this show so bad and want to see what made it a hit



A good show that we watched every week. 

My favorite was Sanford and Son every Friday, never missed it. 
"So our payment plan Mr. Sanford is C.O.D." 
"C.O.D. what's that?" 
"Cash on delivery". 
"Well now that's a good plan, but try my plan, H.I.D." 
"What's H.I.D.?" 
"Have it in December"


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2016)

fbj said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


70s TV was pretty disappointing.
I spent most of my time reading Asimov, Clarke, Heinlien, etc...


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2016)

jillian said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Yeah; the Jew thing...


----------



## fbj (Aug 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




You sound like a Will and Grace Fan


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2016)

fbj said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Too gay.
I do like Frasier.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


70s had some good TV shows

MASH
All in the Family
Taxi
Cheers
Columbo
Rockford Files
Bob Newhart
Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 14, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Columbo...Greatest show of all time.
MASH was good but too much Alan Alda taking the spotlight.


----------



## fbj (Aug 14, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...




Cheers started in 1983 Mongo


----------



## jillian (Aug 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...





care to amplify?

you know archie bunker wasn't a jew, right?


----------



## skye (Aug 14, 2016)

Freddie Prinze's  suicide was another one  in   the countless tragic Hollywood stories.   

I never watched it but I've heard of that sitcom.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Columbo very good yes. The first episode was directed by Steven Spielberg.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 15, 2016)

fbj said:


> CHICO AND THE MAN........1974
> 
> It's not on DVD, it's not on Cable, it's not on Digital TV, or on Youtube
> 
> Damm, I want to sample this show so bad and want to see what made it a hit



It's on dailymotion.com.  not great quality.

You're welcome.


----------



## fbj (Aug 15, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > CHICO AND THE MAN........1974
> ...




Thanks, not only did I find CATM but I also found Alice.....Mel's Diner


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2016)

fbj said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Alice...Low IQ fodder.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


No full episodes on YouTube.


----------



## fbj (Aug 15, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2016)

fbj said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Alice is retard humor; the lowest of the low.
Makes Chico and the Man look highbrow.


----------



## fbj (Aug 15, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




Stop Posting


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2016)

fbj said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Stop looking for shows for the mentally retarded.


----------



## fbj (Aug 15, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




I like the Jeffersons too.    is that show for people who like retard humor?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 15, 2016)

fbj said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Better than average.  Good cast and chemistry and some good jokes.
Good Times sucked.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 15, 2016)

fbj said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Good advice. Take it sometime


----------



## HaShev (Aug 23, 2016)

fbj said:


> CHICO AND THE MAN........1974
> 
> It's not on DVD, it's not on Cable, it's not on Digital TV, or on Youtube
> 
> Damm, I want to sample this show so bad and want to see what made it a hit



James Komack's hands in it made it a hit.
He was the producer.
 He was the Uncle on Courtship of Eddies Father with good comedic timing and delivery, probably because he was a stand up comedian.  Also Maybe because the rumors are true that he was possibly the son of comedic legend Milton Berle.
He was also the producer of
 Welcome back Kotter, so now you know what made Chico and the Man work well, that 70's street wise situational humor worked well with many comedies in that era.  My family knew his mom Fran, who mentioned she had him with her relationship with a famous comedian,
and Milton Berle mentions he had an illegitimate son, so it's possibly him.


----------

